# Musical Sampling - PLCK (short review)



## Mike Fox (Jun 7, 2021)

Just a short review of Musical Sampling's PLCK library. I really dig this one!


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 10, 2021)

PLCK can be pretty damn useful to have at hand, especially for simple guitar/bass parts or backing instruments for pop and rock.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 10, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> PLCK can be pretty damn useful to have at hand, especially for simple guitar/bass parts or backing instruments for pop and rock.


Absolutely! And even though i already have an acoustic guitar, I’d have no problem at all using the Acoustic Guitar 1 patch in my own music. The tone is hella good!


----------



## Evans (Jun 11, 2021)

PLCK is such an easy library to "jam" with. Strangely, it reminds me of Damage 2 or Strezov's Djembe X3M in that way.

I appreciate your videos, Mike, in the way that you frequently display multiple patches working together. More effort, but much more fun to watch than "load a patch, play some intervals."


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 11, 2021)

Evans said:


> PLCK is such an easy library to "jam" with. Strangely, it reminds me of Damage 2 or Strezov's Djembe X3M in that way.
> 
> I appreciate your videos, Mike, in the way that you frequently display multiple patches working together. More effort, but much more fun to watch than "load a patch, play some intervals."


Thanks so much, that means a lot!


----------



## Johnny (Jun 11, 2021)

Evans said:


> PLCK is such an easy library to "jam" with. Strangely, it reminds me of Damage 2 or Strezov's Djembe X3M in that way.
> 
> I appreciate your videos, Mike, in the way that you frequently display multiple patches working together. More effort, but much more fun to watch than "load a patch, play some intervals."


Can't agree more! Exactly what we need in a walkthru


----------

